# What is happening to this forum?



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

The last three 'active topics'...

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=202726
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=203508
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=203488

How thought provoking and discussion worthy. :roll:

Is this the best we can do? Like hell it is! 

Are we all beige, boring and wearing slippers? [smiley=baby.gif]

The TT is meant to be an exciting car yet we sound like the Austin Allegro club :?

C'mon guys, provoke, discuss, intimidate... :twisted:


----------



## ron_cov (Feb 8, 2011)

The forum is old and full of knowledge it''s hard to be thought provoking when we are just enjoying our new cars be patient ( noy sure of the spelling on that ) however when it's winter again in a couple of weeks life and cars will be a problem again


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ron_cov said:


> The forum is old and full of knowledge


Yeah I know. I've been a here a whole lot longer than you! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

FFS Double standards or what :roll: :roll:

How many times have you seen this type of post

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=198389&start=0&hilit=sell

YES people ask stupid questions time and time again does it really matter if it doesn't interest you dont read it


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jamman said:


> FFS Double standards or what :roll: :roll:
> 
> How many times have you seen this type of post
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

At least three, possibly four times in my case! :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > FFS Double standards or what :roll: :roll:
> ...


I reckon you got out the grouchy side of the bed this morning :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> ...viewtopic.php?f=2&t=203488
> 
> ...C'mon guys, provoke, discuss, intimidate... :twisted:


What's up Rich? Bored? Pissed off because you haven't sold many secondhand laptops lately?

At least I didn't post and ask the whole forum what I should do - chrome it or paint it red because I haven't got any imagination. Get a grip mate FFS.

Graham


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

i think the pinkified tt has pushed him over the edge. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

He's obviously pissed. [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Again. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Is this your only source of entertainment then?

Its a car forum WTF do you expect?

Bashing a newbie (for the second time, poor woman!), bashing someone with a slight query that seems mundane to you (and not surprisingly since neither you nor I are in a position to know anything about MK2s), and then bashing our old mate Graham for showing how pleased he is with his new strut brace (I accept not novel in itself) and how it finishes off his engine bay isn't really on, even if you have got feck all else to occupy yourself with.

Its a negative presence, and not nice for the 3 poor buggers who have for no apparent reason, to suffer your critique. That seems wrong to me on a number of levels, especially in your particular case :?

Disscuss that, asshole!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

shall i troll a bit?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

to be honest... it's a Audi TT car forum, what do people actually expect? it's where alot of the (boring folk)  want to talk just about their cars and that's all which is understandable as it's really the main idea for a forum? correct me if I'm wrong( which in most cases I am)

but I agree..... don't read the threads if they are going to turn your hair grey overnight, when new people sign up I'm sure they don't know how to use the forums search bar like you old timers, and people may post with different Information and help, when an old but new thread is posted


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

iv just wrote basically the same as camv6.... I'm a div!!!  lol


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Graham, it's nothing personal mate, your post just happened to be in the top three active topics when that thought came into my head. :lol: What you do with your car is entirely down to you whether you ask for an opinion or not.

Regarding the laptops, actually they're doing rather well and more to the point I'm very much enjoying the process. 

Cam, let's face it, if I was your twin brother, shared your taste in everything from food to clothing, did the same job, supported the same football team or was even Ben Weinberg's best buddy, we'd never, ever get on. :lol: :lol:

We just clash on pretty much everything, so let's just agree to disagree. :-*

Regarding the girl who wants pink rings, if you read the thread you'll see that I have suggested where she might get them made despite my indifference to the idea. I have long known that my own particular fondness for purple offends or upsets some people, but I'm afraid I'm thick-skinned enough to take any abuse hurled at me from any corner for doing what I like to my own car. 8)

Anyway my original point of posting was to provoke some discussion about where the forum is headed, not poke the finger at any particular individual, so apologies to anyone who feels so aggrieved.

Cheers

rich


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Well speaking as a newbee & still finding my way round this forum & might provoke a reaction with this one.

TT's have gone cheap now so along come a new batch of folk, point proved I went to see my friends at Awesome Gti store a few weeks back TT on forecourt (if you like) £3750.00 that's for nowt.

I could be included in this but owned a TT for 6 years prior to buying my latest MK1 TT a 3.2 V6 owned for last 6 months

I also own a Lupo Gti these again used to be very expensive around £14k for one new on 950 made only about 500 left a lot of them are high miles now or crash damaged & affordable to a lot more people so along come the numpties with their bog basic questions, it is inevitable.

I actually have 2 of these 1 is one of only 50 ever made the other has been developed by me, my Porsche friends, Awesome Gti Store & Pipewerx Ian Birch being a long time friend & knowing Jeff reasonably well so worth quite a few quid in my car after mods

On the Clublupo forum you get folk asking what wheels should i buy what colour should i paint my wheels it's your own car for gods sake do what you want is my opinion the more that look naff make mine look better but flip side it also makes you embarrassed to drive one.

A lot of the original lads have drifted away & do their own thing now

There are always what i call a lot of failed moderators out there in forum land just waiting to criticise posts & tear them apart but these folk should think carefully about posting as whilst sometimes it may be meant tongue in cheak the typed keyboard words can easily be misinterpretted/offend & put new members off.

This is something that was especially prevelant when i was a member of the Porsche owners club you pay your £60.00 & find there's a lot of people looking down their nose at you, but you don't go back nor do you recommend it or speak highly of it either.

Sadly, the world is full of keyboard warriors & timewasters now as the internet is available to anyone, you have to just accept it otherwise it will annoy & eat away at you, or as I do pick & choose those that you reply to carefully once you have sorted the good guys from the numpties you will know where to turn for help.

I am concentrating on making friends & sharing what knowledge I have but so far have also met the odd burke IMO & wont be rushing to help them or share my knowledge.

A bit back I helped bigsyd out with a porsche related question & he has returned the favour by helping me with some parts met him for the 1st time the other day & he's in my good guys book also met Matt another NW member also in the good book as well as a few others.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

garyttroadster said:


> On the Clublupo forum you get folk asking what wheels should i buy what colour should i paint my wheels


Oh you get that here, a lot. "What looks best?", "should I buy RS4 Titanium wheels like everyone else so I fit in?" and so on. 



garyttroadster said:


> This is something that was especially prevelant when i was a member of the Porsche owners club you pay your £60.00 & find there's a lot of people looking down their nose at you,


So you get all the benefits of joining a golf club, without the expense? Relatively I suppose some might consider that a bargain :wink:



rustyintegrale said:


> Anyway my original point of posting was to provoke some discussion about where the forum is headed


The same foetid pit of homogenized banality as the rest of consumer society? :wink:


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Spot on about the golf club considering the Porsche owners club monthly meet is held at Garstang Golf Club


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Well, Gary has just about hit the nail on the head there, excellent post (not that anyone should need my approbation)

That's the point for me, its about considering the effect of what you say and how you present it, on others.

Rusty, if all of those things were true I probably would get on fine with you because you'd clearly be far more likeable!

I know exactly why you get personal in your response to me and why you bring Ben into it for no good reason whatsoever...its because you want an argument/attention as usual, which indeed was the stated purpose of you entire thread in the first place with choice of words "provoke" and "intimidate.

I gave you the argument you wanted, and just sat back and waited for the verbal "punch" back as expected, and you have responded exactly as anticipated. So much for the new caring sharing Rusty!?

Anyway, in response to your original question, "where is this forum headed", well the answer is "down the pan" because of malevolant presences that eat away at the fabric of our community.

As it happens, I simply cannot remember the last time you posted anything interesting, novel or exciting that was TT related, unless you include your recent account of the aweful way you dealt with that dash-pod company.

Respond as you see fit. I shall have no further comment to make.

P.S. Dont bother with the arsey PM either like you often do, thanks


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

lmao.... I love this forum......!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> Well, Gary has just about hit the nail on the head there, excellent post (not that anyone should need my approbation)
> 
> That's the point for me, its about considering the effect of what you say and how you present it, on others.
> 
> ...


Cam, you are a mixed up kid, you really are. I'm afraid to say that with nearly everything I've ever said to you, you've made it into something entirely different.

Like I said, we would never get on, so also like I said, let's just leave it there eh?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bloody hell i miss all the fun.............any blood? tailpipes at dawn!!! walk twenty paces turn and barffff lol


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

This is tame stuff entertaining but tame, as per previous posts Club Lupo is in total disarray, battling all the time to many tiny tots with to much testosterone running through their veins.

'2 much of da yoof frettening 2 kil each ova in da hood'

On a positive note at least all the swear words aren't blocked out on this forum, i may be getting old but to me life is to short to stress & fall out with people but if you sit down long enough with someone you will always find something in common with them.

These two guys although i don't know them clearly like their TT's & care about the forum, just not a lot of love for each other, bit like Celtic & Rangers ?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

garyttroadster said:


> This is tame stuff entertaining but tame, as per previous posts Club Lupo is in total disarray, battling all the time to many tiny tots with to much testosterone running through their veins.
> 
> '2 much of da yoof frettening 2 kil each ova in da hood'
> 
> ...


nah its the sun gary.......couple of days and its like spring flowing through the veins he he. have to have a blow out occasionaly i know that much, but since me ban for gobbing off i tend to cool it a bit which is boring lol


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Then Club Lupo is made for you, you don't need a Lupo to join you don't even have to passed your test there are 16 & 17 year olds on there who are all VAG experts cos they have read a copy of the 'thank god it's been laid to rest now Max Power'.

you don't even have to have any knowledge of the 'scene' what so ever people ask how much should i ask for something before posting it in the 'for sale section'

It costs nothing to join & the general answer to any questions asked is all wheels & seats will fit just get a grinder & make em fit.

There are plenty of banning orders in place but they only seem to last a short while.

I started a topic with the same title on Club Lupo about 6 months ago expressing my dissatisfaction but wasn't up for more than 48 hours as one of the moderators took exception to it trouble was they didn't like the response/deluge of agreement of people that had been there for some time, which to me was a poor way to deal with something ignore it, lock it & delete the thread.

Little did they know i got plenty of pm's from like minded people who said all i was saying was the truth

It is referred to by the older squad members now as 'club epic bellend' sad but true


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: :lol: Well you can't complain about da yoof today innit because that's stifling their creative expression or some such balderdash.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Money spinning idea

We need a handbook to be issued similar to a dictionary or for those techys an app that translates 'wot da yoof iz talkin bout'

This will then help us to understand them better

They all seem very stressed to me but that's because they have no command over the english language & answer most questions with a question 'do ya get me'

I have come to learn that if you press them long enough they will usually resort to this quote or similar

' i will blow u away wiv an AK u & all ur homies r toast, rude boy'

Transalted that means 'I don't like you very much because you are much more intelligent than me & i am now going to go away feeling big about myself'


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

whats happening to this forum....

progresion.

forums all go this way.
you join, 
you ask newbie questions,
you gain knowledge,
you learn the etiquette of the forum, 
the older more experianced guys sell up get pissed of with the stupid newbie questions that theyve heard a million times before and move on to either another forum or just stop posting,
you find yourself being the more experianced guy.
you enjoy the fact that you know all the answers for a while and banter with the other old timers that are left.
the yoof join up and so restarts the circle.......

i went back to my last forum to see what was happening, and it was awefull. hardly anyone i knew, full of charvas doing crazy stuff to ruin there cars and lots of people who "thought" they knew what they were talking about. 
but there you go .. the circle of forums


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Love and nurture them, for they are the future.

Disclaimer - apologies if this is your infant, there were'nt too many kids in bee costumes on bing :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

The thing is Rich, you are, relatively speaking, a forum newcomer, so you idea of what the forum has been in the past, to which you compare its current state, is incomplete. There was a time when most of the discussion were of the ilk you've chosen to critique - i.e. actually about the TT one way or another - and so it could be argued that they are true to the original spirit of the forum.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

clived said:


> The thing is Rich, you are, relatively speaking, a forum newcomer, so you idea of what the forum has been in the past, to which you compare its current state, is incomplete. There was a time when most of the discussion were of the ilk you've chosen to critique - i.e. actually about the TT one way or another - and so it could be argued that they are true to the original spirit of the forum.


Very true Clive, but I can only comment from my own personal experience of my time with this forum, otherwise I might be accused of making it up.

I think the view that the forum is cyclical is a good one. It certainly does have phases of tremendous activity and then falls dormant at times.

Whilst there is also no doubting the incredible resources provided, I can't help thinking that the biggest contributors - the most influential and knowledgeable people, are spending less time on here and it is becoming a bit like FaceBook in its content. "I am just cleaning my car, I have painted my calipers red and here are some photos showing me doing it."

You get me, innit?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I get you, yes, but I think some of the "old hands" posting less and less is as much to do with the negativity that some people project here than the recycling of old questions...


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Rich, (and I'm not having a pop at you :wink: ) I can understand from your way of thinking that my post re the strut brace was shall we say, a little mundane and not very informative compared to some other posts but whatever I am doing on my TT, in most cases, I tend to post up with a few pics to make it that little bit more informative.

I needn't have bothered in this case but I did because of two factors.

1) I genuinely thought that some of the newer members of this forum could see how they could smarten up their engine with a bit of time spent on it and if they don't like the look of mine then at least they know what they don't like and can aim for a different look should they want too.

2) And this is probably more of interest (certainly from my standpoint) and that is that the strut brace - either chromed or painted - is available from the TT Shop on an exchange basis so there is no sourcing of a chromer or sprayer to do your existing brace and also you won't be without one while it's away.

I agree that talking about a strut brace is not the most exiting thing or mind blowing but I just thought that the above information could be of interest to some of the folk on here that's all.

Graham


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

clived said:


> I get you, yes, but I think some of the "old hands" posting less and less is as much to do with the negativity that some people project here than the recycling of old questions...


It wasn't always like that though was it? Because some people are vocal about something they perceive to be wrong, they are now automatically judged as being negative by those not liking what is being said. For some other people reading however, those very same comments might be perceived as positive.

Personally I think negativity is far more prevalent around those who cannot present a lucid and reasoned case without resorting to name calling or otherwise slurring another person's character through rumour or back-room gossip.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I would try and calculate a value for (useful / interesting / informative TT-related posts ever made by Graham) - (number of negative posts of any description ever made by Graham) divided by (useful / interesting / informative TT-related posts ever made by Rich) - (number of negative posts of any description ever made by Rich) as a proxy for overall value added to the forum, but I'm getting all sorts of divide by zero errors and some weird results when dividing by a negative number ;-)

(Not meant to be a pop Rich - I just think it is funny that Graham finds himself needing to defend himself given the huge amount he has added to the forum and the TT community over the last decade).


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Personally I think negativity is far more prevalent around those who cannot present a lucid and reasoned case without resorting to name calling or otherwise slurring another person's character through rumour or back-room gossip.


I don't know Rich. I think any post explictly calling out for intimidation is pretty negative. I think a post picking on individual threads posted by specific members as examples of what is wrong with the forum is pretty negative. Just because you do it in public, doesn't make it positive. I totally agree with your point that others may also agree that the "forum isn't what it once was", but for me, having a positive suggestion for improvement alongside the criticism would be more valuable and more positive.

I didn't judge you as being negative based on this one post. I don't judge you at all. Any impression I have of your overall attitude is based on an average of many of the posts you've made.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> Rich, (and I'm not having a pop at you :wink: ) I can understand from your way of thinking that my post re the strut brace was shall we say, a little mundane and not very informative compared to some other posts but whatever I am doing on my TT, in most cases, I tend to post up with a few pics to make it that little bit more informative.


Graham, I've already said you are fully entitled to post what you like, do what you like to your car and have a pop at me should you so wish :lol:

Your reasons for posting about your strut brace are all good and valid, but that really isn't my point.

There seems to be an unwritten rule here that you can say what you like as long as 'we' agree with it. That is not free speech. Nor is slagging off a member and making derogatory comments about what he does in his private life (especially when that information has been shared privately).

And that last remark was not a pop at any one individual by the way. :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

clived said:


> I don't know Rich. I think any post explictly calling out for intimidation is pretty negative. I think a post picking on individual threads posted by specific members as examples of what is wrong with the forum is pretty negative. Just because you do it in public, doesn't make it positive. I totally agree with your point that others may also agree that the "forum isn't what it once was", but for me, having a positive suggestion for improvement alongside the criticism would be more valuable and more positive.
> 
> I didn't judge you as being negative based on this one post. I don't judge you at all. Any impression I have of your overall attitude is based on an average of many of the posts you've made.


I take your point that in a literal sense calling out for 'intimidation' sounds pretty negative. My intention of that post was to provoke constructive discussion and perhaps my choice of words was not the best so, I wholeheartedly take the rap for that. 

Regarding making positive suggestions, I am all for it. However in the past I have found positive suggestion reviled as 'trouble-making' because it was seen by many to be a step too far. In some cases the whole argument has been turned around to be negative because indirectly it seems that I have said that all current thinking is wrong.

That is not the case at all. I recall Graham getting upset because I said that the TTOC magazine would benefit from a re-design. That doesn't mean that the current design was bad but because it was perceived as 'rocking the boat' almost any suggestion I have made since has been seen as doing the same.

I understand people are reluctant to change - especially if they have volunteered hours of free service as I know Graham did. But there is always a need to move on, adjust to market changes and adapt.

To be fair the TTOC have done that, but would they have done had the idea of change not been sown?

*EDIT*


clived said:


> Any impression I have of your overall attitude is based on an average of many of the posts you've made.


Well by implication that suggests you have read every last one of them.  I'm flattered Clive, but let's not get confused about what's negative and what's controversial. I know my posts are disliked by many, but I'd rather retain my integrity than go all out for popularity. I'm a big boy now and I can take being called an 'asshole' without resorting to a similar response. 

Having a good 'down and dirty' discussion about it here this afternoon has been good and I don't judge anybody at all without meeting them face-to face. I've met you but I've never met Graham. You were an alright guy back then and I've no reason to suppose you've changed.

Even though you disagree with me. :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Rich you really are a cantankerous old goat :-* :-* I place particular emphasis on the word old too 

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Rich you really are a cantankerous old goat :-* :-* I place particular emphasis on the word old too
> 
> Charlie


 :lol: :lol:

You're a doll Charlie. Any news?!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Rich you really are a cantankerous old goat :-* :-* I place particular emphasis on the word old too
> ...


Yeah but not good so far, still waiting to hear on the big one though, hopefully Wednesday 

Did you get anywhere with a logo ?

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Did you get anywhere with a logo ?
> 
> Charlie


I'll be honest with you Charlie, I've been busy of late and just wasted an afternoon barfing on a forum... :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get anywhere with a logo ?
> ...


No worries buddy, I have been holding off getting things printed, so don't worry about it 

Charlie


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Well by implication that suggests you have read every last one of them


Actually, given I said "many" and not "all", surely I'm being pretty explicit that I *haven't* read all of them? ;-)

Given "Personally I think negativity is far more prevalent around those who cannot present a lucid and reasoned case..." I think we should avoid supposition and stick to evidence based logicall reasoning 

Can I give Graham a character reference, given you know me and I've known him for ages?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

clived said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Well by implication that suggests you have read every last one of them
> ...


Well if you want to be pedantic Clive you actually said based on an 'average of many of your posts'. That's like saying I have an average salary of £50k pa as long as you only count Jan-June, divide the total by six and disregard the rest.

You can give Graham whatever you like. I'm sure he is a lovely bloke. We've conversed via email on many occasions and I have zero reason to suppose he is anything other than what he appears to be.

As for supposition, it isn't. Here's the evidence. You only have to read an earlier post on this thread to see one from CamV6 where he says "Discuss that, asshole".

Lucid? Reasoned? Am I really supposed to take anything he says with anything more than a pinch of salt?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

What makes you think I was talking about Cam's post? I wasn't - I was talking about mine.

You seem to be trying to tell me what I mean, by ignoring the fact that I clearly said "many", and I didn't say "all". You've chosen to ignore my intended meaning by not being able to differentiate between the concept of "many" and "all". I deliberately chose my word carefully to avoid implying I had read all of your posts. If I said "many people don't own an Audi TT" would you infer that I think that all people don't own an Audi TT?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

clived said:


> What makes you think I was talking about Cam's post? I wasn't - I was talking about mine.


Where have I said you were?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

You're right Rich, this is just what the forum needs :roll:

:lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

manphibian said:


> You're right Rich, this is just what the forum needs :roll:
> 
> :lol:


It isn't at all.

But if things need to be said they need to be said. You will understand that I'm sure... :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wow another controversial topic being discussed!!!! (pulls up chair and opens popcorn)
carry on then...........


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think I was talking about Cam's post? I wasn't - I was talking about mine.
> ...


When I said let's avoid supposition, and you said "As for supposition, it isn't. Here's the evidence. You only have to read an earlier post on this thread to see one from *CamV6* where he says "Discuss that, asshole"."

I was referring to the supposition that led you to misinterpret my post. You explicity liked it to Cam's post.

Edit: It doesn't matter though, and I don't care - no need to keep discussing it if you're happy that we differ - I am


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

This is starting to get a bit heavy guys so to just lighten it up a bit this is just to prove that me and Clive go back a few years (not that I need to prove anything - Jesus, I'm struggling to find words so as not to offend - it's like walking on eggshells) anyway, where was I, Oh yeah. Here's a couple of pics of Clive in my garage testing the install of my Playstaion2 - this was back in 2003. 



















And a shot of our cars on the drive, mine being the better looking one of course. :wink: Also back in 2003.










Group hug and move on. :wink:

Graham


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ps2 in the TT........doesnt it need 240volt?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

gazzer1964 said:


> ps2 in the TT........doesnt it need 240volt?


Not if you put a converter inside it. :wink: I've still got it somewhere.

Graham


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Love_iTT said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > ps2 in the TT........doesnt it need 240volt?
> ...


grand kids would love that graham............errr mrs would kill me though lol


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Oh look, I had lots of hair then 

I think (and hope) Rich and I are both having fun - we both life a good discussion, and if we can have one without calling each other names, well, it's just good exercise for the old grey matter


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

clived said:


> Oh look, I had lots of hair then
> 
> I think (and hope) Rich and I are both having fun - we both life a good discussion, and if we can have one without calling each other names, well, it's just good exercise for the old grey matter


yeah but you both old lol.........me n steve are planning a forum takeover with topless wenches all over and every knob Q asked you get electrocuted

steve gets all popcorn sales and i get the beers (popcorn double salted lol)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

gazzer1964 said:


> yeah but you both old lol...)


Blimey, if you think they're old then I must be positively ancient. :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Love_iTT said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah but you both old lol...)
> ...


sozz graham no comment lol...............fancy a bit od cheese on toast?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

gazzer1964 said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > gazzer1964 said:
> ...


Nah, it would get stuck in me dentures. :lol:

Graham


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Gazzer pass the popcorn you greedy get!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

For as long as I've been a member of this forum (back since getting my TT in 2002) people have been saying that it's going downhill.

The people have changed, obviously, but the questions remain the same. Newbies always forget to use the search function properly and get asked to join the TTOC on their first post. Oldies get grumpy, have a strop and get pulled up on it.

But you can't have it both ways. You pull up that girl for wanting something different like pink Audi rings yet say Graham's post is mundane because it discusses something so ordinary. So which is it that you want? More people doing something interesting and new even if it's not to your taste? Or more people doing something tasteful even if it's been done by lots of others already?

Or is it just that creating poisonous threads like this is the only way you get attention?

FWIW as the ex-editor of absoluTTe, I still think Graham deserves a lot of respect for the time and dedication he put into each and every issue. Especially as he did it all for free, when other forum members were making ridiculous demands like free advertising space on top of being paid for it. Not naming any names of course.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

It all rather smacks of someone wanting to belong to what they perceive as the "clique", but not really managing it.

There are long-standing forum members who stick around because they have nothing better to do, and there are those who continue (after all these years) to contribute value.

Taking ill-judged pot-shots at the latter isn't partcularly endearing to the community as a whole. Now I don't really have any idea of your history, Rich, because I think a few things happened during one of my own MIA periods - but there seem to be enough people on here who's opinions do matter to me, who don't really have much constructive to say about you.

So, with no evidence to the contrary, I'm just going to assume that the problem here is you.

Although we should be grateful to this thread if only for one thing. Graham has inadvertantly proven that Clive's car was (at least at some point) functioning as a car, and not a garage ornament as many people believe to this day. :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

jampott said:


> Although we should be grateful to this thread if only for one thing. Graham has inadvertantly proven that Clive's car was (at least at some point) functioning as a car, and not a garage ornament as many people believe to this day. :lol:


You know, I nearly posted up a very similar comment myself, :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Nem said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Although we should be grateful to this thread if only for one thing. Graham has inadvertantly proven that Clive's car was (at least at some point) functioning as a car, and not a garage ornament as many people believe to this day. :lol:
> ...


Not true. He trailered it up to my house and we pushed it on to the drive, did the photo then pushed it onto the trailer again. :lol: :lol:

Sorry Clive *chuckle*


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

I do look at some of the posts nowadays and think oh dear!

With all the wid,wiv,dat crap people post.

Things change and that's a thing I'll just have to get used to.

Oh yeh and rich...... Ure a turkey! Innit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


 [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> With all the wid,wiv,dat crap people post.
> Things change and that's a thing I'll just have to get used to.


Why should you have to get used to people who can't communicate? Why stand back and let thousands of years of language evolution go down the tubes because da yoof carn speek prop lee?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Why stand back and let thousands of years of language evolution go down the tubes because da yoof carn speek prop lee?


Contender for Ironic Post of the Year award?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Spandex said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Why stand back and let thousands of years of language evolution go down the tubes because da yoof carn speek prop lee?
> ...


Only if you subscribe to the Alanis Morissette school of irony definition. I think this is more parody.

Graham, I'd assumed you'd simply photoshopped my car into that picture ;-)


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

clived said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > ScoobyTT said:
> ...


I think maybe you missed my point... Isn't the 'yoof' using the language differently just another example of the evolution of language that Scooby holds in such high esteem?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ah, yes, I did miss your point  Hopefully it will be one of those evolutionary dead-ends however!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Remeber folks the only reasy rusty was allowed back here is to liven the place up.


----------

